# Simplicity Steam Engine



## vascon2196 (Jun 2, 2012)

After the completion of a successful elbow engine I have decided to build an engine that I have been putting off for quite some time. Mainly because of some of the smaller fussy parts that I just did not have the experience to attempt until now. I drew the engine plans in SolidWorks a few years ago but the original plans I copied were from Live Steam magazine. The engine is called the Simplicity Steam Engine. I found a couple of ball bearings with the exact I.D. I needed so I had to change the design a little. For the most part I plan on following the original plans as much as possible.

Chris


----------



## rebush (Jun 2, 2012)

Chris: I'm along for the duration. Roger


----------



## vascon2196 (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay Roger...here is a link to a video to give everyone an idea of what the finished engine should look like.

Chris

[ame]http://youtu.be/y8qnKfLPlTw[/ame]


----------



## rebush (Jun 2, 2012)

Chris: Like the video can't wait to see the real thing. Roger


----------



## vascon2196 (Jun 4, 2012)

Some more pictures. There are a couple of holes in each angled crank post. I drilled and pinned them together before machining. I installed the ball bearings, machined the crank, faced the crankshaft ends, and put it all together. The brass piece is the eccentric driver unfinished and I also finished the eccentric strap. I will be making another eccentric strap because I do not like the outome of this one...I will looking for a better way to make one hopefully on this site!

Chris


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 4, 2012)

Should be a nice project Chris and the parts thus far look great!!

Bill


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 4, 2012)

Neat looking parts
Brock


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 26, 2012)

It has been a while since I posted pictures of the Simplicity Engine progress...here you go.


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 27, 2012)

Great video. Loved the music too


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice project and really nice photos - I like the idea of showing the drawing behind the object.

Jim


----------



## vascon2196 (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow...I finished this engine in October and forgot to add updated pictures! Here is an overall shot of the finished engine in the rough...I just took it out of the box I put it in back in October...she needs a cleaning!!!

The engine runs great...I can get it to turn itself over by blowing into it...one of my best runners.

If I did not say before...it came out of Live Steam magazine...it was fun and runs great.

Chris


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Chris,
Nice engine....is that a piston valve?

Phil


----------



## vascon2196 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes Simon it is a piston valve. It runs extremely well with no packing or o-rings or permatex...some tolerances are really loose and it turns over like nothing.


----------



## ke7hr (Nov 27, 2012)

What issues of Live Steam did the plans come in?  Are your modifications available as drawings (PDF)?  Thanks!  It is a very nice looking build!  I want to build one too.


----------



## vascon2196 (Nov 30, 2012)

Check out the cover of March/April 2008 Volume 42 No.2

I think the plans are in the previous issue which I borrowed at the time from a friend.

Hope that helps!

Chris


----------

